# Naginata



## Bigshadow (Sep 29, 2006)

I bought a training naginata from Ed Martin when I was at Buyu camp.  I am anxious to begin working with it.  Although, I don't know really know how to use it.

I am speculating from a taijutsu perspective, it seems to have the combined feel of the bo and the sword.  I would like to know if like the sword it is for slicing, or is the naginata used for "chopping", or both.  I think I can feel how the blade can slice with the body movement, much like a sword, but as I watched a few naginata videos on youtube, it seems as though many of them where chopping.  

I would like for some pointers with the naginata, if someone would be so kind.  Thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2006)

A good video for this is the Naginata video by Soke.  Chopping, slicing and moving with your taijutsu naturally is the key.  Do not forget that you can use the stick end as well.

I have several of Ed Martin's Naginata's, yari's and they really do take a beating.  His equipment is always a good purchase in my opinion. (plus the price is right)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 29, 2006)

Let us know how your practice with it goes.  I have always thought it looked like an interesting weapon to learn


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 29, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> A good video for this is the Naginata video by Soke.  Chopping, slicing and moving with your taijutsu naturally is the key.  Do not forget that you can use the stick end as well.
> 
> I have several of Ed Martin's Naginata's, yari's and they really do take a beating.  His equipment is always a good purchase in my opinion. (plus the price is right)



I agree with you about Ed's training equipment!  You can feel the quality when you hold the weapon in your hand.  I am going to buy a yari, bokken, and cane from him next time.

I will buy the naginata video.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 29, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> Let us know how your practice with it goes.  I have always thought it looked like an interesting weapon to learn



I will do that.  I went outside yesterday evening and moved around with it, much like the bo, but there is a business end too! LOL  I just moved with it for a few minutes.  I was trying to keep my movements small and direct, without the wide sweeping motions as if I were in a hallway.  I cannot wait to do more.

First I need to treat the wood with some oil and sand it some more to make it ready.  I am going to buy the supplies this weekend sometime.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2006)

One thing you can do as well Dave is to paint the business end so to speak or the end of the stick before the blade.  You can also just wrap the end of the stick before the blade with tape to give you a visual of 
where the blade is always.  Love these Naginata and you can tell that
the guy's who do his woodwork definately know what they are doing.

Here you can see mine at the back of our Training Hall way up at the top!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2006)

I like to do a lot of training with the Naginata from Jodan no Kamae, Seigon no Kamae and Ten Chi Jin no Kamae.  Simple things like working against a sword weilding attacker who attacks straight down from Jodan no Kamae (high posture with sword overhead) to using the length of the Naginata to easily reach the opponents neck and following with a push cut.  Simple yet beautiful!


----------



## zDom (Sep 29, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> One thing you can do as well Dave is to paint the business end so to speak or the end of the stick before the blade.  You can also just wrap the end of the stick before the blade with tape to give you a visual of
> where the blade is always.  Love these Naginata and you can tell that
> the guy's who do his woodwork definately know what they are doing.
> 
> Here you can see mine at the back of our Training Hall way up at the top!



Nice looking school!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2006)

zDom said:


> Nice looking school!


 

Thanks, we try!


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 30, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I bought a training naginata from Ed Martin when I was at Buyu camp.  I am anxious to begin working with it.  Although, I don't know really know how to use it.



To be blunt, I think you should get some real instruction in it from a real teacher.

You need good taijutsu to use a weapon like a sword or naginata. But just because you have good taijutsu does not mean you know how to use a sword or naginata. I have seen many people come into Someya dojo who had thought they knew how to use a sword find out they could not even cut with it.

I think the same lesson might apply here.


----------



## teisatsu (Sep 30, 2006)

I would have to agree with Don here.  The nagi is a challenging weapon.  In my experience, it is a bit of a hybrid (both in form and use) of the sword and the staff.  Best to obtain some competant instruction.

Having seen one of Ed's naginata, I can say that I have a bit of an issue with the design... assuming that the design hasn't changed.  Because of the blade, and the subsequent need to keep track of the edge's orientation, the shaft on the naginata should be ovate in shape.  As is the tsuka on a sword.  The narrow side being in line with the edge of the blade.  On the other hand, on the example that I have seen, the nagi of Ed's has a round shaft similar to that of a bo.  This is fine for weapons where there is no benefit to striking with one "side" or another but with blades it is useful to have a means of orientation both for safety and effectiveness.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 1, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> To be blunt, I think you should get some real instruction in it from a real teacher.



Don thanks!  I totally agree!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 1, 2006)

teisatsu said:


> This is fine for weapons where there is no benefit to striking with one "side" or another but with blades it is useful to have a means of orientation both for safety and effectiveness.



Actually the blade end is tapered in such a fashion it is clear where the blade is.  I don't think that will be an issue with this one.


----------



## teisatsu (Oct 1, 2006)

Good to know that design feature has been changed for the better.


----------



## Tenchijin2 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not sure Dave is on the same page, Les.

Dave, to be clear, Les isn't describing the taper of the blade cross section. He's describing the shaft. The ENTIRE shaft of the naginata should be 'teardrop' shaped in cross section, with the narrower end of the teardrop being 'inline' with the blade for tactile reference.

I think Dave is describing the blade portion itself.

Unless I missed something.

Just trying to be helpful in my usual know-it-all way.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 2, 2006)

Tenchijin2 said:


> The ENTIRE shaft of the naginata should be 'teardrop' shaped in cross section, with the narrower end of the teardrop being 'inline' with the blade for tactile reference.



That is not the way my naginata I own feel like. They are just simple ovals. You can tell which side is the flat of the blade, but the rear and front feel the same in the models and wooden traininers I bought in Japan.


----------



## Tenchijin2 (Oct 2, 2006)

I think oval is a standard design. It might be that the teardrop design was specialized.

I've only seen a couple that would allow me to draw the conclusion, but round they were not.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 2, 2006)

Tenchijin2 said:


> I'm not sure Dave is on the same page, Les.
> 
> Dave, to be clear, Les isn't describing the taper of the blade cross section. He's describing the shaft. The ENTIRE shaft of the naginata should be 'teardrop' shaped in cross section, with the narrower end of the teardrop being 'inline' with the blade for tactile reference.
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure if that what was meant.  Yes, only the blade portion is shaped appropriately.  Let me ask... Is a real naginata shaft teardrop shaped?  Or are you saying it should be that way for the training naginata?


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 2, 2006)

Can you post some pics? I'd like to see


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 2, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> Can you post some pics? I'd like to see



I will try to get some pictures of it soon.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

I have naginata from Ed and they are shaped with only the blade being shaped according to a blade likeness. (the handle is not tear drop shaped)  I have also handled a few others (not Ed's design) and the handle was not tear dropped shaped on any of them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

I do know that the Bukico does this with their training naginata!

http://www.bukico.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is one Bujinkan Shihan doing randori with the Naginata vs. a sword wielding opponent. (not they are only striking the hands)


----------



## teisatsu (Oct 2, 2006)

Aric (and all),

For clarification, I have seen/used "teardrop" shaped nagi shafts but I think they are actually in the minority.  The lion's share of my experience has been with simple ovate shafts.

In fairness, the teardrop shape offers very specific blade orientation but is uncomfortable for me to use.  Essentially, the narrower side of the teardrop tends to focus too much force onto too little of my hand when striking.

Hope that helps.


----------

